# Marriott's Kauai Beach Club



## Turtle44 (May 22, 2015)

I have a week to pass on: June 12 to June 19, 2015 at beautiful Marriott's Kauai Beach Club (Kauai, Hawaii), 2 bedroom (king size beds), 2 bath, living room with queen sleeper sofa, efficiency kitchen. Villa sleeps up to 6 people. $700 or best offer.


----------



## goodjobwm (May 23, 2015)

Hi,

I'm very interested in this week.
Please check your private msg. thanks.


----------



## Turtle44 (May 25, 2015)

*Week is rented*

Hi all,
this week is no longer available. Thank you for your interest!


----------

